# Wood Burner - Nerja.



## BigD (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,
My wife and I have an apartment in Nerja and need a wood burner supplying and fitting sometime in the next month. Any recommendations? TY


----------



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

You could try Bisonte or Tehisu, both located almost next to each other on the main Velez-Malaga industrial estate.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a ferreteria in Nerja that sells them, but not until the weather gets cooler. Don't know if the fit them though although no doubt they could recommend someone. Also a couple of ferreterias on the Nerja to Frigiliana road that sell them, but agin I don't know if the install. Hope that helps.


----------



## BigD (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for your help.


----------

